# Hanover Manufacturing Motorbike Kit



## carlalotta (Jun 9, 2022)

Picked up this Hanover Manufacturing motorbike kit this weekend. Hanover Manufacturing is based out of Hanover, Kansas which is close to where I live. My dad talked to the 95 year old man who founded the company and he said this wasn’t anything that they mass produced and must have been made by one of his machinists as a side project. Best we can figure it was from the early 1960s.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 9, 2022)

Wow! That is cool! Does it work?


----------



## carlalotta (Jun 9, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Wow! That is cool! Does it work?



Thanks! It runs. The belts are wrong though so I need to get those figured out but then it should be good to go!


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 10, 2022)

I like the "Not responsible for accidents" on the label!


----------

